# TBP visits the Clackamas River Festival 2014 (Oregon)



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

Really nice event, everyone friendly, everyone had fun!



*TBP visits the Clackamas River Festival 2014 (Oregon)*


----------

